# How does the summer start date work at NYU Tisch for undergrad film as a transfer student?



## graceaguilar

Hello!
I'm currently a junior at a cal state and I will be applying for transfer to NYU's undergraduate Film and TV program. I'm a little confused about the dates for applying and subsequent start date. Since I would be an external transfer, my deadline for the application is April 1st. However, the decision notification is May-June and the start date is Summer, which would begin May 23rd. I'm applying during Spring 2022, so would that mean that I'd be accepted for Summer 2022 or Summer 2023? I'm mostly confused about the overlapping decision date and summer session start date (really wish NYU would have the term years listed). I have an opportunity to apply for a paid internship with CAA for Summer 2022, but I don't want to apply to that if I do get accepted by NYU and would have to start that same summer. 

I've attached a photo of the application process dates listed on the NYU site for reference.


----------

